# Bottom Hose from coolant expansion tank?



## MattyBoom (Jul 9, 2003)

Where the hell does it go? i couldnt find a diagram.... Thanks in advance.

Apparently its the overflow, can anyone confirm?

http://www.audiforums.com/forum/audi-a6-9/coolant-reservoir-hose-issue-132103/


----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

Yes it is an overflow, but I'm not sure of the routing.


----------



## zutalores (Jun 8, 2012)

It is an overflow that directs the coolant out the bottom of the vehicle. It is very rare that the coolant will ever get that high, but if it does, you have a bigger issue to deal with.


----------

